# Critique this Arabian



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I may go look at this horse and was wondering what you all think of his conformation. He seems pretty impressive to me, and his training and age (6) are exactly what I'm looking for. She wants $1200 for him. I don't care about bloodlines too much - I ride Western and he will likely be a pleasure horse, though endurance interests me and I may try it someday. I might do jumping (someday) recreationally, but probably never show English. Mostly, I'm just wondering what you all think about his conformation.

Here's the ad with pictures: STUNNING 6 YR OLD REGISTERED ARAB GELDING


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

He's pretty built in his body, not as pretty in the face as I'd like to see an Arabian. I think he's very fairly priced, let us know how it goes!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I no nothing as stated previously...but he's very pretty.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am not a fan of his face, but some arabians grow prettier with age and he was still pretty young in those halter pictures. My favorite horse was named Beauty (as a long yearling) with a great amount of sarcasm, but as she aged, she completely grew into her name and was very beautiful. So he could look much better now with more maturity. And the price looks very fair to me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Sounds like you really like this guy, so the main factor seems to be if you two click or not. I can overlook confirmation faults if I have a good connection with the horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is very well built from what I can see, the pictures not being that good for a critique and kind of small. He looks really solid and strong, kind a tall. The face will look better without all the baby oil on it.

I'd snap him up. That price is half of what you'd pay around here. or less.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

aw, i think those pictures are not flattering to his face. He seems like a beautiful and well built horse. definitely go see him, i love the personalities of arabians.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's a good looking horse and while $1200 is fair for a horse that's been shown a little and started, I'd sure be offering a whole lot less if I wanted him. 

Reasons:

Crabbet/Egyptian Cross = a lot of people won't even look
Green under saddle, doesn't show that he has real accomplishments (everything is listed as PROSPECT, not saying IN TRAINING FOR, Has been in training for XXXXXXX for XX amount of days and has accomplished XXXXX)
Make sure you measure him yourself, stick & level on concrete or asphalt, just because of the notorious "Arabian Measuring Stick". Can't say how many times I've gone out on a 15.1 or 2 horse that was barely 14 hands. 
Check his conformation carefully, he's a handsome looking horse but those are not good confo pics, so check his legs and feet really close. 

Good luck!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> I am not a fan of his face, but some arabians grow prettier with age and he was still pretty young in those halter pictures. My favorite horse was named Beauty (as a long yearling) with a great amount of sarcasm, but as she aged, she completely grew into her name and was very beautiful. So he could look much better now with more maturity. And the price looks very fair to me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have me curious! How do horses express sarcasm in your opinion? I've never heard the word used to describe a horse before! LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

PaintsPwn said:


> You have me curious! How do horses express sarcasm in your opinion? I've never heard the word used to describe a horse before! LOL


The name "Beauty" was in sarcasm. She was not "beautiful" as a long yearling. Over the years, she matured and her face became elegant and beautiful as an arabian should be LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> The name "Beauty" was in sarcasm. She was not "beautiful" as a long yearling. Over the years, she matured and her face became elegant and beautiful as an arabian should be LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh jeeze! ... Maybe I need to name some of our horses out of irony :\


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I went out and look at him. I'll be honest, he already had two strikes against him before I even saw him: 1 - he's not a mare (I kind of wanted something I could breed in the future if I ever wanted to, and 2 - He's a chestnut (my least favorite color of horse). However, I absolutely fell in love with him! He was a total sweetheart and totally clicked.

He was a little head shy and couldn't get the bridle on - they worked with him for about a half hour and made some good progress, but it just wasn't his day. They said he's usually a TINY head shy as of lately, but NEVER that bad and invited me to come back tomorrow. I'll go out and ride him again with the bridle before I buy him, of course, but they had no problem hanging on to him until they could demonstrate that they could get the bridle on. Honestly, I'm not that worried about it because of the specific things he did and I could easily work through them if I had to and it gave me an opportunity to see how they work with their horses, with which I was very impressed and happy with. Anyway, I asked if he could be ridden in a halter, and they did not hesitate at all! In fact, in his halter, he responded BEAUTIFULLY and even gave me some very good stops (and remember, I'm a western rider, so I have a very high expectation for what a good stop is).

The only riding issue I had was that I just could NOT get my seat with him! Again, not a deal breaker (though I'm slightly more nervous about that than the head shy thing), but for the life of me I just cannot figure out why I couldn't get my seat on him and bounced around like a brand new riding student! Hmmm.... Again, I'll have to ride him again, and I'll try another saddle to see if that helps any. Any suggestions there?

Anyway, that's how the experience went. I did take a bunch of pictures of his feet and legs. I'll post a few now and more later (and possibly a video of him lunging). Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i wouldn't worry to much on your seat... lol when i got my arabian in november i could not sit him for the life of me. i am used to gaited and thoroughbreds not a flowy prance arabians lol... it will take abit of focusing to get it but i had it in a week so and i will bet you will be fine 

as for leg shots i am not good at confo critques but goodluck


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

What breed of horse are you used to sitting? For whatever reason, I have personally never had any problems sitting arabs, QHs, thoroughbreds, ect. The ones that have had rough gaits were usually stiff and/or still pretty green. So the gelding may still be pretty green or he has was stiff and tense. He might be smoother next time, it may have just been a bad day for him all around 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's probably almost as apprehensive as you are about a new rider. I suspect he wasn't rounding his back at all and was making short choppy steps. The Arabian trot is known for being 'floaty' as in UP off the ground and he may have been doing that too. That floaty trot can be a beast to sit to, you just have to work with them. If he'll give you his back and round up, that solves all the bounciness problems.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm used to sitting quarter horses and paints. I did ride another shorter arabian (this boy is definitely true to the 15.1 description or at least not far off - he's definitely big), and I didn't have issues with her. I say he's just past green broke, but not by a lot. Plus, he hadn't been worked in a week and it wasn't the *best* riding environment as far as he was concerned (very muddy and with new bedding next to the round pen, so I'm pretty sure he thought the giant tarp over it was going to eat him). I'm going to go ride him this afternoon again - I don't think I'll have any issue with the trot though, just needs some time.

But anyway, no red flags as far as his legs go? I think that was what most people were saying they couldn't really judge from the other pictures. I want to use him for endurance, so I've been fairly picky about not taking any horses with conformational or other flaws that would limit their endurance abilities.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

PS - when I go ride him, I'm likely going to make an offer. I don't see anything, so unless someone says something soon, I'll probably bring him home with me once they get him over the bridling issue.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Good LUCK!

I want more photos.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> He is very well built from what I can see, the pictures not being that good for a critique and kind of small. He looks really solid and strong, kind a tall. The face will look better without all the baby oil on it.
> 
> I'd snap him up. That price is half of what you'd pay around here. or less.


I could not agree with you more. I am in Bothell. I am just looking for lessons and they are double what they cost back in Oregon.:shock: There is no way I'm horse shopping around here. I'll just wait for school to be over and save a few $1000.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually like him a lot super cute :] good luck with your next ride and glad you found some owners not afraid to show the horses 'bad' side lol :]


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Got him!*

OK, I made an offer and she accepted $1000 for him  This is pending a vet check on Friday, where I'm going to have the opportunity to verify with the vet (whose wife is an endurance rider) that he's fit and built for endurance.

On the bridle thing, it turns out the breeder thought he'd had his wolf teeth pulled when he was gelded, but it had in fact been overlooked (probably because he was a cryptorchid so he had to undergo surgery). He's also got a few sharp points, so the vet is going to do his teeth and pull the wolf teeth Friday (at the breeder's cost). Overall, I feel like I'm getting a good deal here considering what I'm paying for him barely covers the cost of his gelding and having his teeth done this week!

On the second ride, I did indeed stay in the saddle a bit more, so I'm sure it will come with time - and a horse that's a little more relaxed in a "home environment" and "his person" rather than a stranger riding him in a round pen that was muddy and had a scary new tarp mound on the other side. Plus, I'm sure some of my apprehension over riding a horse I didn't know in less than ideal conditions where I didn't know the environment or the horse well enough to know what to expect. He did spook a few times (and who could blame him, their flock of geese chased me away yesterday!), but it was good to know what he felt like and did because it was not a big deal when he spooked and it didn't throw me off (literally or figuratively) at all.

I'm excited to bring Snickers home (how cute of a name is _that_?!). I'm not sure when that will be, though, because they're going to fix his bridle issue before I take him. From my understanding, they're going to wait until after the vet fixes his teeth before they try again. I'll post more pictures soon


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay!! glad things are working out! :] He sounds like an amazing catch and you are definitely getting a good deal and from what seems like lovely people! :]


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

That is so awesome! Sounds like as good a deal as any to me  

Hope he passes the vet check, and gets more giving to being bridled 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good, conscientious breeder/owner who is most interested in the welfare of the horse. Good JOB! I'll be looking forward to hearing how he does on the PPE and after they work on the bridling issue.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

jillybean19 said:


> I'm excited to bring Snickers home (how cute of a name is _that_?!).


That is funny his name is Snickers! It is an adorable name and my dog's moms' name was Snickers. (Chocolate Lab) So my dog's name is Benjamin Aiden (dad's name) Snickers O'Malley...lol


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Pictures as promised!*

Here are some from the first day I went out and saw Snickers. I'll post a video as soon as I can figure out how...


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Good news!!*

The vet brought his wife, an endurance rider, and she said Snickers was exactly what they would look for in an endurance horse and that she would have seriously considered him for herself if she was looking for a horse. 

Turns out he didn't have his wolf teeth, just really bad hooks on his teeth that the vet fixed. However, after checking those, his ears, and other things, he said he thinks that the bridling issue is behavioral, then was made worse by the teeth (which makes sense since we were able to at least get the bit in at first), and now we're going to have to overcome it. They're working with him quite a bit and will fix it before I take him, though I'm going to go ahead and send the check. I guess her trainer has been lunging him a lot and then, when he's good and worked, putting the bridle on and taking it off over and over.

It wasn't an "official" PPE, but I trust the lady and have heard really positive things about the breeder and her horses from other breeders and people in our local Arabian world I've talked to. I did a little clicker training with him (I started a couple of months with my colt and it's been fantastic!) and plan on visiting and working with him myself while he's there too, so then we'll get a good feel for each other before I take him home. They've also taken his blanket off so he can fuzz up before then.

Finally, I brought out my English saddle, which is a little more padded than my Western for both of us, to see if it fit him. It seemed to be a pretty good fit and even pressure all the way. Plus, I don't know how well my Western fits him considering I bought it for my QH and Snickers is built quite differently haha. The English is a bit more flexible and seemed to fit to both me and the (old) owner


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations on your new purchase. When do you get to bring him home?


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bringing him home depends on two things: the check getting there and clearing and the bridle issue.

I'm sending the owner a check directly from my bank (yay for online banking!). I'm thinking she'll deposit it and it'll clear before we fix the bridle issue, so I don't think that will hold bringing him home up. She mentioned holding the papers until the check cleared - I don't think it matters to her if I actually take HIM home before the check cleared.

As for the bridling issue, only time will tell how long it will take to get him over it. They're going to work with him daily, and actually multiple times a day from what they tell me, to get it fixed. They're actually closer to me than where I keep my horses, so I have no problem going over there to ride and work with him for now. I guess we'll see how quickly he gets over this little hurdle!


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

:O well good luck to you! Is he your first horse or not? I hope to see some more pictures... congrats!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

'First horse' is a bit complicated... my "first horse" was a QH/TB named Pepper that I got for my 8th birthday  I grew up on a QH bay named Rocket that my family still has and that I give horse lessons with (and did a lot of the training for him and our other family horses under my dad's direction).

The first horse that I purchased and am responsible for all on my own is a 2010 QH named Flash who's my baby that I got at the end of November last year, but I wanted something a little different and something I could ride now, so I'm getting this guy too. I figure between my QH baby that I'm going to train up all on my own to be a Western pleasure and reigning horse and a little hotter endurance Arabian that I could very well learn to ride English with (he'd need the training too if I did that though), I've got a pretty well-rounded 'herd' haha.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Jilly, I am so excited for you! I love the picture. I love how they braided the mane.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Update*

 Hey everyone! First of all, thank you for all the help, advice, encouragement, and compliments in this thread  you guys rock!

Second, many of you asked for an update... I did begin a blog to record all my horsey experiences with both of my boys and occasionally my family's horses. It's at Trail of Hoof Prints. Check it out and follow me if you'd like 

Here is a summary of how things have gone since I last posted on here: the check has been sent and deposited, and Snickers is going to be delivered in about three hours from now! I'm so excited! After some clicker training, he quickly got over his briding issue and I've been able to bridle and ride him without doing any work or having any issues for the last two days. Yesterday I even put it on in the middle of the round pen with no halter holding him still after I'd lunged him briefly. It'll take a couple of weeks before I'd be comfortable to say hes REALLY over it, but he seems to be headed that direction!

My western saddle is definitely the wrong fit for him, especially since I'll be doing endurance, so I bought an English (GAH!) saddle with the help of the lady at the tack shop, another endurance rider who is personal friends with the (old) owner of Snickers. He's still alert and spooky (but recovers as soon as I say 'woah!', but now I knew he won't throw me in that saddle when he spooks - that was my biggest concern with an English as I'm not used to riding in one and don't feel as secure. So we both need some work and practice, him to be fine tuned and polished off the way I want him to be and me to stay put on his back! I didn't have to post, though - it just took a lot of concentration to stay up there with him trotting.

The good news is that as soon as I got the bit into his mouth and rode, he was very responsive! I asked him to drop his head and down it went! To me, it looked like his nose was nearly on the ground - I'm glad I recorded it because it turns out Arabian necks are much longer than QH necks (DUH!) so it just looked like it was so far down there when he arched his neck and dropped his head! I also asked him to lope and my goodness he's quick! Of course, that's probaby because I'm used to my QH's, who I can't get to give me a real fast lope unless I get my business attitude on with them (they're excellent western pleasure horses haha). He also has one heck of a stop and freezes as soon as he even feels me THINK woah - we've been working on our communication with one another and he's doing better at reading my commands now. I decided I should at least be secure in the saddle when working with him, and my western isn't so bad for short rides until I get my seat better in the English, so I rode him in that yesterday. I decided I'd work on slowing him down at the trot, and he performed beautifully! We must have looked like quite an unusual pair - I guess when you cross an Arabian who was trained by reigning trainer with a rider who's really only ridden QH's, you get an Arabian trotting super slowly with his head nearly on the ground and extremely loos reigns haha. In other words, I couldn't have been happer. I'm not sure I could ask the reigner/western pleasure QH that I grew up on and won many prizes with to trot like that with such a loose reign! I've never seen an Arabian behave like that - of course, they're usually in English with tight(er).

All in all, I'm very happy and felt like I pretty much hit the jackpot with this guy. He's so smart with an adorable personality, has the power and performace ability to really get fired up, but will also let me go back to my roots as a pleasure and reigning rider and do so phenomenally. What more could I ask for? <3 :happydance:


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, I want pictures.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Well, I want pictures.


For pics and now even videos, check out my blog at trailofhoofprints.blogspot.com  I've got a whole album there!


----------

